# do you know what your children are watching???



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

well i was in walmart yesterday, and i wandered into the toy section. something caught my eye. at first i thought i was dreaming, cause what i saw was shocking. these little girls playing with what can only be described as a furry flourecent testicle sac with an uncircumsized knob for a head. and every time the girls squeezed its chubby jellotenous ballsac, it would make these terrifying noises and fart sounds. it had these horrificly large eyes, and everytime they would squeeze this thing, the head would emerge from its forskin with a fart and a scary child sighing noise. i was shocked beyond comprehension. but to my horror, the girls seemed to find this evil device of satan to be delightful, covering its head with kisses and squeezing it against themselves like it was a friken god or something. it was all i could take so i left feeling very traumatized.

later last night i went online to look it up.. though i didnt catch the name of it.. the thing had an accent remenicent of the teletubies.. so i did a search on teletuby testicles... and i was amazed at what i found. apparently im not the only one who noticies it. you dont have to have your mind in the gutter to do so either. its MORE than obvious to the naked eye. and whats worse is that its an actual tv show for kids thats an off shoot of the teletubies. so i check the listings and i got up bright and early to watch the show. well all i can say is im officially traumatised for life. if you have kids, i strongly advise you to keep them as far away from pbs kids as possible. this is not a joke. i dont care what kind of excuse these perverts at the bbc want you to think. its not a POSITIVE show for kids. for me... it was like watching kids getting molested on national television and the kids enjoying it. sick sick stuff.

if you think you can stomach it.. here is the link to their site.. mind you its a hundred times more tame than the show itself. the live characters are much more resemblant of jiggly man parts. they even move like it! gross!

http://pbskids.org/boohbah/boohbah.html

heres an insightful (though highly perverse) comparison some perv at a pervo site made. DISCLAIMER THOUGH---- ITS GROSS AND SHOWS MAN PARTS. but the comparison is uncanny to say the least. i dont think that its wrong to talk about it and post about it though because they show this on national television to CHILDREN!!! um.. helloooooooooo???? :shock:

UNCLE RODNEY'S BOOBAH http://www.biggerworld.com/sommaire/index.php?id=38

** if you watch it listen to how the little english brat says boobah. its cute but the way he says it.... BEEWWWWWWEE BAAAAAAAWWWE!!!

B *EEEWWWWW* BAH IS DAMN RIGHT!

but if you do watch it trust me it will make your dp 1000 times worse. its like a hardcore shroom trip. and if you get a chance check this out..

http://pbskids.org/boohbah/parentsteachers/parents.html

and see what the creator claims about the boobahs freaky noises and how they release anxiety. actually i watched the show keeping an open mind to see if it would release anxiety. it only left me in a full blown panic attack. personally i think this woman should be thrown in jail. the scary part about it is how it sucks you in. i feel like ive been infected or rather.. PENETRATED by the boobahs. i was even contemplating getting one of those furry knobs from walmart but then i thought the better of it. what would my mother think if she saw that on my bed?? shed probably think i got it at an adult gag store.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

well i was in walmart yesterday, and i wandered into the toy section. something caught my eye. at first i thought i was dreaming, cause what i saw was shocking. these little girls playing with what can only be described as a furry flourecent testicle sac with an uncircumsized knob for a head. and every time the girls squeezed its chubby jellotenous ballsac, it would make these terrifying noises and fart sounds. it had these horrificly large eyes, and everytime they would squeeze this thing, the head would emerge from its forskin with a fart and a scary child sighing noise. i was shocked beyond comprehension. but to my horror, the girls seemed to find this evil device of satan to be delightful, covering its head with kisses and squeezing it against themselves like it was a friken god or something. it was all i could take so i left feeling very traumatized.

later last night i went online to look it up.. though i didnt catch the name of it.. the thing had an accent remenicent of the teletubies.. so i did a search on teletuby testicles... and i was amazed at what i found. apparently im not the only one who noticies it. you dont have to have your mind in the gutter to do so either. its MORE than obvious to the naked eye. and whats worse is that its an actual tv show for kids thats an off shoot of the teletubies. so i check the listings and i got up bright and early to watch the show. well all i can say is im officially traumatised for life. if you have kids, i strongly advise you to keep them as far away from pbs kids as possible. this is not a joke. i dont care what kind of excuse these perverts at the bbc want you to think. its not a POSITIVE show for kids. for me... it was like watching kids getting molested on national television and the kids enjoying it. sick sick stuff.

if you think you can stomach it.. here is the link to their site.. mind you its a hundred times more tame than the show itself. the live characters are much more resemblant of jiggly man parts. they even move like it! gross!

http://pbskids.org/boohbah/boohbah.html

heres an insightful (though highly perverse) comparison some perv at a pervo site made. DISCLAIMER THOUGH---- ITS GROSS AND SHOWS MAN PARTS. but the comparison is uncanny to say the least. i dont think that its wrong to talk about it and post about it though because they show this on national television to CHILDREN!!! um.. helloooooooooo???? :shock:

UNCLE RODNEY'S BOOBAH http://www.biggerworld.com/sommaire/index.php?id=38

** if you watch it listen to how the little english brat says boobah. its cute but the way he says it.... BEEWWWWWWEE BAAAAAAAWWWE!!!

B *EEEWWWWW* BAH IS DAMN RIGHT!

but if you do watch it trust me it will make your dp 1000 times worse. its like a hardcore shroom trip. and if you get a chance check this out..

http://pbskids.org/boohbah/parentsteachers/parents.html

and see what the creator claims about the boobahs freaky noises and how they release anxiety. actually i watched the show keeping an open mind to see if it would release anxiety. it only left me in a full blown panic attack. personally i think this woman should be thrown in jail. the scary part about it is how it sucks you in. i feel like ive been infected or rather.. PENETRATED by the boobahs. i was even contemplating getting one of those furry knobs from walmart but then i thought the better of it. what would my mother think if she saw that on my bed?? shed probably think i got it at an adult gag store.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

I actually think they're very cool, but to each his own.

This link below however, is utterly fascinating. Parents (moms mostly) posting about the boobahs, and their demonic/anti-God message, and the arguments about religion that ensue.

People are so darn amusing.

And big scary mouthless huge eyed bouncy things that morph into other things are right up toddlers' alleys.

Good debates though,
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

I actually think they're very cool, but to each his own.

This link below however, is utterly fascinating. Parents (moms mostly) posting about the boobahs, and their demonic/anti-God message, and the arguments about religion that ensue.

People are so darn amusing.

And big scary mouthless huge eyed bouncy things that morph into other things are right up toddlers' alleys.

Good debates though,
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

there is something terribly wrong about this post


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

there is something terribly wrong about this post


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL that is too funny, I shall read it all later and make a decision about these Jesus-hating penis toys!


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL that is too funny, I shall read it all later and make a decision about these Jesus-hating penis toys!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

heres someone elses interpretation to an ad for boohbah dolls...
























the dancing penis










*Welcome to the magical world of the BOOHBAH! *

It's a penis.









*Each BOOHBAH is a sparkling atom of power and energy! *

It's a Penis.









*You can move up and down, twist all around and have a ball dancing with your favorite BOOHBAH of all!*

*IT'S A PENIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

heres someone elses interpretation to an ad for boohbah dolls...
























the dancing penis










*Welcome to the magical world of the BOOHBAH! *

It's a penis.









*Each BOOHBAH is a sparkling atom of power and energy! *

It's a Penis.









*You can move up and down, twist all around and have a ball dancing with your favorite BOOHBAH of all!*

*IT'S A PENIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

im just glad my johnson doesn't look like that


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

im just glad my johnson doesn't look like that


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Mine does, and I'm scared for my LIfe.

But really, it doesn't look that much like a penis. It's too fat and awkwardly shaped.

Still funny, though. :twisted:


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Mine does, and I'm scared for my LIfe.

But really, it doesn't look that much like a penis. It's too fat and awkwardly shaped.

Still funny, though. :twisted:


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Dude Jason you just totally invalidated all your hot bod pics.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Dude Jason you just totally invalidated all your hot bod pics.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

you dissapoint me jasonfar. i thought you were a bit more cultured. of course it doenst look like any penis youve seen. thats cause its a brit show! made preferably for old fat men with small genders halfway hidden under skin collars. since circumcisions happen to most unfortunate baby boys in the states, skin collars are not something youre used to seeing. and unfortunately for quite a few obese fellows.. things start to get smaller as they themselves get fatter.. to the point where they cant barely see their boohbah.

case in point: http://www.biggerworld.com/sommaire/index.php?id=38


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

you dissapoint me jasonfar. i thought you were a bit more cultured. of course it doenst look like any penis youve seen. thats cause its a brit show! made preferably for old fat men with small genders halfway hidden under skin collars. since circumcisions happen to most unfortunate baby boys in the states, skin collars are not something youre used to seeing. and unfortunately for quite a few obese fellows.. things start to get smaller as they themselves get fatter.. to the point where they cant barely see their boohbah.

case in point: http://www.biggerworld.com/sommaire/index.php?id=38


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

I better just step in and say that sleepy is not basing this on my British Boobah!

Unlike these creatures mine does have a 'neck'!



g


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

I better just step in and say that sleepy is not basing this on my British Boobah!

Unlike these creatures mine does have a 'neck'!



g


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

As a moderator, I am not willing to entertain debates that are purely based on speculation.

There will be a new forum added shortly (no pun intended) requiring nude photos of long term members (again, pun accidental) so that we may finally get to the bottom of this debate (okay, pun on purpose).

May be boobah be with you all.

J


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

As a moderator, I am not willing to entertain debates that are purely based on speculation.

There will be a new forum added shortly (no pun intended) requiring nude photos of long term members (again, pun accidental) so that we may finally get to the bottom of this debate (okay, pun on purpose).

May be boobah be with you all.

J


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Janine I absolutely agree. This is a serious matter that must be evaluated by all participants.

As Rev's post said:

This site IS used for research.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Janine I absolutely agree. This is a serious matter that must be evaluated by all participants.

As Rev's post said:

This site IS used for research.


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Ms. Baker Johnson said:


> There will be a new forum added shortly (no pun intended) requiring nude photos of long term members (again, pun accidental) so that we may finally get to the bottom of this debate (okay, pun on purpose).


Janine, you sick freak. Funny though.

-Grant with an "Errrr?"

PS: Janine, you're ridiculous! Why must you exacerbate every inch of topic to the point of it exploding into a heated, full frontal attack where dignity is stripped away? There's no reason for your putting a gap in our lively leisure by pointing fingers and poking fun. Really, the "moderator" in you should grow up and not hold back our good intentions. Consider how these publicly announced members got here, and what they did to deserve it.


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Ms. Baker Johnson said:


> There will be a new forum added shortly (no pun intended) requiring nude photos of long term members (again, pun accidental) so that we may finally get to the bottom of this debate (okay, pun on purpose).


Janine, you sick freak. Funny though.

-Grant with an "Errrr?"

PS: Janine, you're ridiculous! Why must you exacerbate every inch of topic to the point of it exploding into a heated, full frontal attack where dignity is stripped away? There's no reason for your putting a gap in our lively leisure by pointing fingers and poking fun. Really, the "moderator" in you should grow up and not hold back our good intentions. Consider how these publicly announced members got here, and what they did to deserve it.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

okay...to give validity to SleepingBeauty's message...

i think i have seen "one" that reminds me of that purple boohbah. the longer you live, the more you've seen. 

okay, now i'm afraid to visit pretty much any link Sleepy puts up. :shock:

:wink: terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

okay...to give validity to SleepingBeauty's message...

i think i have seen "one" that reminds me of that purple boohbah. the longer you live, the more you've seen. 

okay, now i'm afraid to visit pretty much any link Sleepy puts up. :shock:

:wink: terri


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL! I find this funny cuz me and my boyfriend both called in sick one day and we were just laying in bed flipping through channels and we saw those boobah things jumping up and down and making weird noises. I was like oh my god this is freaking me out.... this is a kid's show why is it so scary? We laughed at it for a minute but then it was just too disturbing we turned the channel. I was thinking about buying one of those dolls, wrapping it up and giving it to my boyfriend on Christmas.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL! I find this funny cuz me and my boyfriend both called in sick one day and we were just laying in bed flipping through channels and we saw those boobah things jumping up and down and making weird noises. I was like oh my god this is freaking me out.... this is a kid's show why is it so scary? We laughed at it for a minute but then it was just too disturbing we turned the channel. I was thinking about buying one of those dolls, wrapping it up and giving it to my boyfriend on Christmas.


----------

